# Hell-Dunkel Übergang bei einem JPG Bild - kann wer helfen?



## WebSide (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein JPG Bild und möchte das das Bild von links nach rechts von Hell ins Dunkel übergeht.
Also Links soll das Beild hell sein und rechts soll es die normale Bildhelligkeit haben.

Kann mir da jemand helfen

Danke im voraus
WebSide


----------



## möp (28. Juni 2004)

Probier es mal mit ner Maskenebene, auf die du nen Varbverlauff legtst.
Das müsste deinen Effekt erziehlen.

mfg
möp


----------



## WebSide (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo möp,

magst du mir das kurz erklären wie ich das genau mache
Wäre super von dir und schonmal danke.

WebSide


----------



## WebSide (28. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJTrancelight _
> *und die rechte Farbe auf Transparent*



Wie kann ich denn die Farbe auf Transparent setzen

BeTZe


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juni 2004)

oder neue Ebene über dein JPEG-Bild erstellen. Dann Verlaufswerkzeug auswählen dort die linke Farbe auf weiß stellen und die rechte Farbe auf Transparent.. Nun das Verlaufswerkzeug am linken Rand ansetzen und nach rechts aufziehen (evtl. mit gehaltener Hochstelltaste damit es gerade wird).

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juni 2004)

Die obere Reihe ist für die Deckkraft zuständig.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

